# Die Verhaltensregeln für Herstellerforen gelten auch für dieses Forum



## Thomas (4. November 2011)

Hallo,

diese Regeln stehen seit langer Zeit oben im Forum, einige haben sie vielleicht noch nicht mitbekommen:

Für die Herstellerforen gelten die selben Verhaltensregeln wie für das gesamte Angebot von mtb-news.de.

Zusätzlich ist es nicht gestattet, Flamewars gegen den jeweiligen und andere Hersteller anzuzetteln.

*Die Prämisse dieser Foren liegt auf dem Endkundensupport durch die jeweiligen Hersteller. * Da gehört u. U. auch Kritik dazu, aber bitte sachlich bleiben.

Wir behalten uns vor, alle Beiträge/Themen, die zur Denunzierung der jeweiligen Hersteller geschrieben werden, kommentarlos zu löschen.

Vielen Dank für die Beachtung der Verhaltensregeln!

Viele Grüße
Thomas

p.s. Ich habe kurz mal nachgeschaut und mir sind einige User aufgefallen, die hier mit Doppelaccounts unterwegs sind und sich dabei klasse die Bälle zuspielen - unterlasst das ab sofort, ansonsten werdet die Accounts gesperrt.


----------



## katze2 (4. November 2011)

1. Frge: hat radon-Bonn hier einen/mehrere Doppelaccounts?

ich denke, ja!

Und ICH, oder stevie, oder svenkiel??
Ich denke, nicht!
das mal offenzulegen, wäre ja sehr brisant.


2.Frage: warum kann radon-Bonn hier nachträglich seine beiträge so löschen, dass die von Ihm angezettelten beleidigungen und die Reaktionen darauf, so aussehen, als wenn die beleidigten user die doofen wären?

3: Warum kann Radon im offenen Forum löschen?

da gab es mehrere, völlig harmlose kritische Anmerkungen, ich denke da an beiträge von Svenkiel, mir, und Stevie, die dann sofort gelöscht wurden???

4: warum bekomme ICH eine Warnung, und nicht der eindeutige beginner all der beleidigungen, nämlich radon-Bonn?  

5: watrum läst der Radon-Bonn hier 3(!) Freds löschen, einen von mir, einen von Stevie und eine, das ist pikant, der von einem vermuteten Doppelaccount von ebenjenem Radon-Bonn gestartet wurde???
Da stand nichts böses drin, darauf haben wir alle sehr geachtet.

Böses kam dagegen von Radon-Bonn, und das nicht zu knapp.

Zt kann man, auch nach den gantzen Löschungen, hier, da und dort, das ja immer noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamatze (4. November 2011)

katze2 schrieb:


> 1. Frge: hat radon-Bonn hier einen/mehrere Doppelaccounts?
> 
> ich denke, ja!
> 
> ...



du nervst


----------



## silverdiver (4. November 2011)

konamatze schrieb:


> du nervst



das macht er nur um uns alle zu unterhalten.... 

Allerdings würde ich schon seitens der Mod`s erwarten das zu dem Thema "Käuflichkeit", welches hier mehrfach angesprochen wurde, Stellung bezogen wird.
Was darf / kann Radon-Bonn hier im Forum machen und viel wichtiger finde ich WER ist Radon-Bonn?

 Das könnte aber auch der betroffene selbst regeln indem dieser unpersönliche Account einen klar zugeordneten Namen bekommt. Nennt ihn meinetwegen  RADON - JUPP oder wie auch immer, aber es wäre toll wenn mir und den anderen auf einen Blick klar wird WER uns antwortet. Dann legt sich jeder von euch halt noch einen Account zu, was soll es...
Wäre auch viel zu einfach. 
Ich meine wir betreiben doch alle irgendwie Multichannel - Verkauf, in meinem Geschäftsfeld muss das aber persönlich bleiben und klar zuzuordnen sein. Man kann mich immer zwischen Facebook, Twitter und den Foren die meine Arbeit betreffen klar verfolgen. Wer was will bekommt dann im Zweifel einen Ansprechpartner genannt der auch die Kompetenz hat die Frage zu beantworten. 
Leider ist es hier getreu dem Motto: Einer für alle ( Fragen) 
Nicht gut.

Aber katze und co können jetzt auch wieder klarkommen. Wir alle wissen das ihr ein Problem habt. 

Ich bin raus.


----------



## Jan89 (4. November 2011)

@Katze2 geh mal lieber ne runde biken 
langsam wirds lächerlich


----------



## Thomas (4. November 2011)

Radon hat die selben Rechte hier im Forum wie alle User, kann also eigene Beiträge ändern, das wars. Wenn Sachen entfernt / geschlossen werden dann durch uns , da die Sachen völlig aus dem Ruder laufen oder Beleidigungen etc enthalten o.ä.

Katze2: möchtest du ein Bike von Radon kaufen oder hast du Fragen zu deinem Radon Bike? Wenn nein sieh dir nochmal den fettgesetzen Teil meines Beitrags oben an. Die anderen User werden es dir danken. Das gilt auch für Stevie und andere...


----------



## othom (4. November 2011)

wenn ich lese das einige mit Doppelaccount unterwegs sind, dann spielt langweile wahrscheinlich eine große Rolle und deren Hobby ist es, anderen auf den Sack zu gehen

geht Rad fahren, die zweit schönste Jahreszeit ist bald wieder vorbei

was soll dann erst wieder werden, mit den ganzen Trolls


----------



## stevie29 (4. November 2011)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> diese Regeln stehen seit langer Zeit oben im Forum, einige haben sie vielleicht noch nicht mitbekommen:
> 
> ...


 
Alles korrekt, was du geschrieben hast - hatte ich mir vorher aber auch bereits durchgelesen.
Zu dem Thema muß man auch nichts mehr hinzufügen, die Sachlage ist m. E. klar, da ist einiges "aus dem Ruder" gelaufen (ging aber m. E. eindeutig von "Radon-Bonn" aus) ...


Interessant finde ich deine Bemerkung unter "p. s." - dazu habe ich einige Fragen:

- Sind Doppelaccounts überhaupt gestattet?

- Wenn nein, warum werden die Doppelaccounts nicht sofort gelöscht?

- Arbeitet Radon mit Doppelaccounts?

- Könntest du die Doppelaccounts bitte offen legen, damit diese ganzen Verdächtigungen aufhören?
(Mir wurde z. B. bereits unterstellt, daß ich mit Katze identisch sei - und das würde ich wirklich sehr sehr gerne richtiggestellt wissen.)

 Das mit den Doppelaccounts ist schon "heftig", man weiß mittlerweile gar nicht mehr, wer wer ist und wer wo hintersteckt bzw. wer sich die Bälle gegenseitig zuspielt ...


----------



## Thomas (4. November 2011)

"Sponsor vor Gerechtigkeit" --> Radon schaltet keine Werbung, zahlt kein Geld o.ä.

Warum Doppelaccounts nicht gelöscht: weil ich um 11 zum Biken verabredet bin und den Vormittag wichtigeres zu tun hatte als Accounts zu sperren.

Ansonsten Stevie und Katze: 
möchtest du ein Bike von Radon kaufen oder hast du Fragen zu deinem Radon Bike? Wenn nein sieh dir nochmal den fettgesetzen Teil meines ersten Beitrags oben an. Die anderen User werden es dir danken.


----------



## kevinphillip (4. November 2011)

Hiiiiiiiiiilfe jetzt geht das hier weiter......wenn ihr ein problem habt mit radon dann fahrt nach Bonn,und geht denen aufn sack.


----------



## fissenid (4. November 2011)

@ Stevie und katze!!
eure Doppelposts und Wiederholungen nerven echt!!!
Wie nun schon oft gesagt: Nehmt euer Bike (hoffentlich kein Radon) und geht biken......

Keiner verlangt von euch, das Ihr bei RADON Kunde werdet!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (4. November 2011)

Hey Katze, wenn du überhaupt ein bischen ernstgenommen werden möchtest hier ein Tip:
"Freds" gibts nicht, diese Struktur im Forum heißt Thread ^^

Danke Thomas, dass du hier für Ordnung sorgst, die ganzen Trolls hier sind ja nicht mehr zu ertragen.


----------



## kevinphillip (4. November 2011)

wenn ich mit einem  händler nicht zufrieden bin ..................................................................................soll ich mal sagen was ich da mache .........ich kaufe da nix.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevinphillip (4. November 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Die Sache hat sich hier extrem hochgeschaukelt, sicherlich provoziert durch einige User.
> Wie unprofessionell und plump darauf reagiert wurde, ist für die Beteiligten hier mehr als fragwürdig und hinterlässt einen ganz faden Beigeschmack.
> 
> Die Sache macht mittlerweile auch außerhalb dieses Forums die Runde.....Sympathien gewinnt man so sicherlich nicht.
> ...


bei canyon ?????


----------



## Chakalaka (4. November 2011)

Es gibt einen Thread, da schreibt ein Mod, dass Hersteller pro Monat einige Tausen Euro zahlen müssen um hier ein Herstellerforum zu bekommen. Das sei der Grund, warum man hier beispielsweise kein Trek-Forum hat. 

Da wundert mich das hier nicht. Denn wer zahlt, der hat schließlich Recht.  Und nur weil Radon momentan keine Werbung schaltet, möchtre man es sich natürlich nicht mit einem zahlungskräftigen Kunden verscherzen.  Schließlich sind es nicht wir User, die die finazielle Existenz dieses Forums sichern. Sondern die Hersteller.


----------



## Thomas (4. November 2011)

Die Herstellerforen kosten die Hersteller von unserer Seite aus exakt 0 EUR.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## silverdiver (4. November 2011)

Thomas schrieb:


> Die Herstellerforen kosten die Hersteller von unserer Seite aus exakt 0 EUR.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas




Wie kannst du das jetzt SO GENAU sagen? 

damit nimmst du doch allen anders gelagerten kommentaren den wind aus den segeln...

*Ironie aus* 
Keine weiteren Fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chakalaka (5. November 2011)

Und warum gibt es dann trotz vielfachen Wunsches kein Trek-Forum? 

<ironie>
Doch nicht etwa, weil Trek hier keine Werbung schaltet? 
<\>

Hier hat ein Mod aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7484957&postcount=26


----------



## chaz (5. November 2011)

Ironie ist nicht jedermanns Sache...


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (5. November 2011)

oouuhman, noch einer ohne Sinn für Humor .


----------



## Crissi (5. November 2011)

katze2 schrieb:


> 1. Frge: hat radon-Bonn hier einen/mehrere Doppelaccounts?



Fährt "Luomi" Porsche?


----------



## dj_holgie (5. November 2011)

jazznova schrieb:


> Gestern ist mir bei HS das Skeen Carbon ins Auge gefallen - das Angebot für 2079 ist verlockend - vor allem das Gewicht ist klasse.
> Also ab hier her um Erfahrungsberichten zu lesen und was bekommt man dann mit....
> Einmal das die Gewichtsangaben nicht stimmen und zum anderen wie man mit Kunden bzw Interessenten hier umgeht, auch ich hatte die Posts gestern Abend noch von Radon-Bonn gelesen und das hin und her...das es so ausartet ist natürlich heftik.
> 
> ...



Naja, das Gewicht stimmt bei keinem, bzw. jeder schummelt da jeder ein wenig. 

Ich würde dann auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen, die Bikes sind und bleiben top und für den Preis ein wirklich klasses Bike. Ein paar unprofessionelle Antworten hin oder her, damit wirst du nicht weniger Spaß im Wald haben...


----------



## Schwitte (5. November 2011)

.....so isses!

Habe heute  mal die ersten ausführlichen Meter mit meinem neuen Black Sin gedreht, bin begeistert!!
Für so einen schlanken Euro bekommst Du sonst bei keinem Anbieter so viel Gegenwert.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## kleinrotwild (5. November 2011)

@dj_holgie
Klar stimmt das Gewicht bei den meisten nicht zu 100%.
Aber gegenüber den ursprünglichen Angaben von 9,5kg sind es dann doch 1,3kg Unterschied. Das würd ich nicht mehr als schummeln bezeichnen.


----------



## stevie29 (5. November 2011)

Crissi schrieb:


> Fährt "Luomi" Porsche?


 
Könnte sein ... ;-))



Luomi123 wurde kurz nach meiner Äußerung, daß es sich möglicherweise um einen Doppelaccount handeln könnte, inaktiv ("Gast") - komisch ...

Das mit den Doppelaccounts ist schon ziemlich problematisch - ich hoffe und vertraue da auf die Forenbetrieber, daß es nicht ohne Folgen bleiben wird (denn die Verhaltensregeln gelten ja auch für die Hersteller/Radon) ...


----------



## dj_holgie (5. November 2011)

kleinrotwild schrieb:


> @dj_holgie
> Klar stimmt das Gewicht bei den meisten nicht zu 100%.
> Aber gegenüber den ursprünglichen Angaben von 9,5kg sind es dann doch 1,3kg Unterschied. Das würd ich nicht mehr als schummeln bezeichnen.



OK, 1,3 KG liegt dann wirklich nicht mehr im tolerierbaren Bereich. 200 - 300 Gramm ok, aber 1,3 KG...

Bei RADON steht ja auch immer AB xx KG dabei, weicher formuliert gehts dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## nepo (5. November 2011)

Chakalaka schrieb:


> Hier hat ein Mod aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7484957&postcount=26



Und du glaubst wirklich, dass das so ist???
Schau doch mal, welche Hersteller hier so vertreten sind.
Meinst du, Fatmoduls werden so viele von Alpha Bikes verkauft, dass die auch nur annähernd 30.000 Euro (also dreisigtausend) im Monat dafür bezahlen könnten?
Nicht mal 30.000 im Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (6. November 2011)

Chakalaka schrieb:


> Und warum gibt es dann trotz vielfachen Wunsches kein Trek-Forum?



weil sich dafür der Hersteller bereit finden müsste. 
Das liegt nicht an uns, im Grundsatz kann jeder Hersteller eins KOSTLENLOS bekommen, wenn er dies will und das notwendige Personal zur Verfügung hat.

Dein Ansprechparter ist daher nicht Thomas, sondern hier: http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/support/feedback/


----------



## Beaumont (6. November 2011)

Chakalaka schrieb:


> Und warum gibt es dann trotz vielfachen Wunsches kein Trek-Forum?
> 
> Hier hat ein Mod aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7484957&postcount=26



Jaja, da hat aber einer mal gewaltig aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert was? 
Ohh Mann (Chakalaka), tut das eigentlich nicht weh?
Wäre ich Mod, würde ich solche Clowns wie dich auf der Stelle sperren!


----------



## Schwitte (6. November 2011)

30.000 EUR ???

Dafür bekommste ja kurz vor der Tagesschau nen Werbeblock.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Schwitte


----------

